# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Открытость

## Irina

*Жизнь - это дар возможностей. Одна из таких возможностей узнать, осознать себя, принять и сообщить о себе людям и миру, открыть себя. Речь пойдет об открытости. Что происходит с нами, когда мы честны и открыты с окружающими, когда мы радостно говорим о всех своих шкафах, забитых скелетами, и раскрываем эти шкафы?*

----------


## multiarc

Происходит, как правило, примерно следующее : ах ты какие гадости говоришь и вообще не хочу слушать. И с одной стороны ведь правы: где есть в том, что ты сказал твоё настоящее я. Где оно и хорошее и плохое одновременно, как ты его можешь чувствовать, где его та амбивалентнтость, которая тут же теряется в словах и тебя никто не понимает, одни воспринимают плохо, а другие хорошо. Мы не можем выразить словами всё что у нас творится внутри на самом деле. Мы можем охватить лишь маленький кусочек. Осознавать себя мы начинаем довольно рано, но принимать себя до конца таким какой ты есть некоторые не могут и к глубокой старости. И вообще зачем о себе сообщать? Ты кому-то нужен? Да никому ты не нужен, пока не сделаешь кому-то что-то хорошее, либо будешь обещать это всё. Это как с мыслью и знанием. Пока её/его нет оно неизвестно и не тревожит, и может кому-то и нужно, но ведь тот кто-то не знает о её/его существовании. В итоге никому мы не нужны. Такова одна из сторон природы человека. Действительно ищущих людей очень мало, я таких не встречал, но ещё теплится наивная надежда, что такие люди есть.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Быть открытым- это не значит радостно выставлять на показ свои пороки и  несовершенство. Открытость означает осознание того, что их наличие не может быть фатальной преградой для всей полноты общения с людьми и с Богом.

----------


## Irina

Вот для меня открытость - это сложно. Боюсь я в свою душу людей пускать. Особенно боюсь, что потопчутся грязными сапогами и вытянут на свет то, что меньше всего хотелось бы афишировать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Открытость подразумевает под собой значительный труд души и не каждому она под  силу, к сожалению ... Для меня это тоже проблема, когда начинаю о себе думать много...

----------


## ПаранойА

Я открываюсь всем. Не знаю почему, но я доверяюсь людям сразу. Хотя это очень ошибочно. И порой от этого страдаю, но иначе пока не научилась.

----------

